# Sonance power amps?



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Anyone know anything about these? Or at least know where to get more info on them? Particularly the 260 & 260mkII. I just "won" one of each on fleabay & even though I can't find a lot of info on them, what I did read sounds like they are solid & I couldn't pass them up for the price. I only needed a small 2 channel amp to power some 6.5" subs in my home theater but I though I might have a use somewhere just because they were cheap.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gearhead51 (Nov 19, 2008)

We have a THX rated Sonance Sonamp 5150 5 channel rack mount running our surrounds and a Crown 4000XTi for low frequency duty. The Sonance sounds great to my ears. The Crown FEELS great!

If the rest of the line is as solid as the 5150, I'd say GO. I need to buy a smaller 2 channel rack mount for our rears when we go 7.1.


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

im sure Fast1one can tell ya.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/76525-fs-2-channel-home-amps-sonance-260-a.html


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey sorry, I forgot about this thread. Thanks for the replies. Yeah so far I'm using 1 of them run four 6 1/2" subwoofers behind my couch to augment my other subwoofers & I really like this amp. I just haven't found a use for the other amp yet lol. I hate to sell it though. I guess I'll set up a 2nd zone off the outputs in my receiver.


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

you know


----------

